# RE:Tamron 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD 2x tele converter question...



## Richard8971 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello everyone. The specs and initial reviews of this lens have me very interested. I currently have the Canon EF 70-200 F4 IS USM and want to upgrade.

I thought about getting the new Tamron 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD. It looks very impressive based on what I have read and I was wondering how the Tamron 2x teleconverter would work (well) with it. I figured that it may save me some $$$ in the long run because it will give me a 2.8 70-200 AND a 140-400 when I needed it. 

Thoughts? Thank you in advance for taking the time to consider my question.

D


----------

